# Kansas City Retriever Club Field Trial



## Guest (Apr 13, 2007)

Any results? 

Its raining and about 35-37 degrees. And the wind blowing 10 -15 mph


----------



## 2dogs (Oct 10, 2005)

Wow, two very rough weather weekends in a row..........this game is not for the weak of heart! Are they going to be running in the snow tomorrow......anybody know?


----------



## cpayne (Feb 22, 2003)

I heard qual will start at 7:30 in the morning with the water blind. 11 dogs back.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Open set up- Triple . right bird 200yds retires left bird 100 retires flyer up the middle shot hard angle back 225yds shot out of a winger. Good marking test. Rough weather ,rain sleet and strong wind, should be about the same today only colder with snow and rain.


----------



## 2dogs (Oct 10, 2005)

Any updates to the Open.......like call back numbers and what they have run?


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

I heard that "The Blonde Bombshell" (Maccabee's Enchanted Dream) aka IsaBELLA won the Derby. Congratulations to her, and her Owner/Handler Eli Reichman. HPW


----------



## chester (Mar 26, 2006)

Congratulations To all!


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

Congrats Team Downtown. Looks like my pups Sire will be running the National in my backyard!!!!

News on how he did in the AM??


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*woo hoo*

*Congratz to Team Downtown!!!!!! Way to go...back to back weekends!!  

I think Magic got second and smoke 3rd one of Bart Peterson's dogs was 4th...sorry don't know for sure.

Aaron*


----------



## Downtown (Jan 25, 2004)

We want to send out a *BIG CONGRATULATIONS *to one of our very best friends Jane and Stephen Paul, Bo got a 2nd place in the AM that earned his AFC title ! We are so happy for you guys !!!!


----------



## Glenda Brown (Jun 23, 2003)

*Kansas City*

I heard from Karl Gunzer that Trev (Ida Red in the Zone) got 3rd in the Open and Buddy (Watermark's Power Punch) got 2nd in the Derby while another Watermark dog, Player, run by Mary Tatum got 4th in the Derby.

Glenda


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go TREVOR!!!!!


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Congratulations to Glenda, Mary and Karl on the placements on Trev, Buddy and Player.


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Got a call from Rob Erhart to tell me that Chip (High Tech CPU) got
RJ in the Qual. Go Team Gunzer! See you soon in Montana Chip.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats Janet  Good luck this summer!


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Thanks Russ. The house should be finished by the time we get there on Thursday or Friday....I can hardly wait. If you get up in the Ronan area be sure to let us know. I'll miss seeing all of you but will be back in October.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Only three placements in the Amateur according to EE.
Is that right?


----------

